
Alt-Data Industry Showing Cracks - throwawaymath
https://www.businessinsider.com/7parks-changes-since-vista-purchase-sales-quotas-c-suite-reorg-2020-1
======
throwawaymath
Link without paywall: [http://archive.is/qDalg](http://archive.is/qDalg)

